# Another FW Vehicle for SM



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

It's been released and some other stuff too!

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

its a shame not to see experimental rules for the raider.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmm.... intriguing load-out.

I assume the rules are in Badab War?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I assume the rules are in Badab War?


Yup,

I still can't decide what I think of this model landraider


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Yup,
> 
> I still can't decide what I think of this model landraider


Though it's not in IA9 (Badab War Part 1) so the rules wont come out till at least Jan when Part 2 is released.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Though it's not in IA9 (Badab War Part 1) so the rules wont come out till at least Jan when Part 2 is released.


oops, thanks for correcting me


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

AH... Yeah! I just came from a game of FoK to the E-Mail with this in!!!
It is the next thing on my FW list.

And the rules are available to Download.... Anyone want em? 

SGMAlice


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/a/achilles.pdf

SURPRISE, thats a link form the FW email to the rules, its a landraiders thats even harder to kill lol, no melta, lance or modifires on tables for ap1


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmmm...pre heresy fists and then this comes out...splendid hapenstance!

~O


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Gog said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/a/achilles.pdf
> 
> SURPRISE, thats a link form the FW email to the rules, its a landraiders thats even harder to kill lol, no melta, lance or modifires on tables for ap1


Awww! Poo! Spoil my fun why dont you Pfft lol 
It is indeed available in a link in the FW Newsletter.

The MkIV Ironclad Looks good too.

SGMAlice


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA...and not usable by the angels...suck it reds mkII!

~O


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Woah.. I love that LR! With nice anti-tank and nice anti-horde, it's a perfect match for GKs...

edit: just saw it's only available for some chapter, not GKs. Darn you, FW, I thought Gks might sometimes get something, silly me...

Phil


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Why is my birthday so far away 

This model is all kinds of sexy.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd love to see the Achilles for GK's... lol. Thunderfire Cannon, and two twin linked multimeltas... ouch! Reading teh fluff, it sounds like it might be higher armour then a normal LR too... 

Also.. the Ironclad is really nice... I love the weapons for it :biggrin:


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

great crusade ? who here's going to put this in there pre-heresy or heresy army raise your hand
(oh look they have the mk4 iron clad dready out)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

cragnes417 said:


> great crusade ? who here's going to put this in there pre-heresy or heresy army raise your hand
> (oh look they have the mk4 iron clad dready out)


I will probably get one for my Pre-Heresy EC 

SGMAlice


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm loving the LR Achilles. Also incase some of you missed seeing this, FW have produced a set of Dark Angels transfers, which I'm extremely happy about as I now have access to Deathwing decals.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I assume it has rear armor 8? Nice model... really poor name choice.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> I assume it has rear armor 8? Nice model... really poor name choice.


Actually you could assume that... lol. Front armour 15, rear armour... tissue paper. lol


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oldenhaller said:


> HAHAHAHAHA...and not usable by the angels...suck it reds mkII!
> 
> ~O


lol shut up.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Oldenhaller said:


> HAHAHAHAHA...and not usable by the angels...suck it reds mkII!
> 
> ~O


We don't need it, we have deep striking land raiders as dedicated transports and preds with tl asscan, fast, and scout.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Oldenhaller said:


> HAHAHAHAHA...and not usable by the angels...suck it reds mkII!
> 
> ~O


Wait, where does it say which Chapters have access to it?

EDIT: NVM, found it. WTF? Even the Wolfs get it?


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Outch, the rules are hard. Seems hard to destroy...


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Yowch. Talk about something that's completely stupid and could never happen out of IA. Sure, it'd be nice to have survivable LRs, but in any world that doesn't have D strength weapons there'd be rather a lot of armies which don't get, say, s9 weapons in any reasonable manner.

But hey, if you're playing by FW rules you get solutions, and in that aspect it's nice to see a LR worthy of the name.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i wish that the Ferromatic Invulnerability rule was standard on all land raiders


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm already feared to fight this "thing" with my Dark Eldar...


----------



## nellis14 (Dec 8, 2009)

it looks ok to me.....just not worth the money thou anyone can get a land raider a thunder fudge cannon (sorry private joke) and 2 sets of multi metas from the sisters of battle kits (one of there tanks cant remember the name) .... and a bit of reshaping to the hull and your good....

not meaning to put a downer on it but i was kinda expecting more from forgeworld....


----------



## nellis14 (Dec 8, 2009)

Son of mortarion said:


> We don't need it, we have deep striking land raiders as dedicated transports and preds with tl asscan, fast, and scout.


mwahaha i laugh at you deep striking land raider....

ill explain in the new update for the rule book on gws site it states that when vehicles deep strike they count as moving at cruising speed and there for cant do squat for a turn......on the other hand it makes a lovely in range target for all the enemy's heavy weapons or a hive tyrant that just wants to hump it to death

sorry bud =]


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

The things which this tells me;

1). From the look of the pic, they have redone the Minotaurs heraldry and colors for IA10.

2). Its finally good to see a codex chapter like Imperial Fists perhaps get something to match their fluff on the entire siege experts type stuff. 


I think in general its great to see some even further divergence with the SM's I would prefer it if it went further. With the ammount of players now playing marines or variants the more difference they can put into marine chapters and tactics and rules even if its a slow evolution over time the better! Go back as far as 2nd edition and the differences between marines was almost just colors... at least they are starting to diverge with some different rules for wolves and BA... may it keep going and hopefully it enters the codexes over time for comp play.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Wax_Assassin said:


> Wait, where does it say which Chapters have access to it?
> 
> EDIT: NVM, found it. WTF? Even the Wolfs get it?


Heavy support choice for Codex: Space Marines, Codex: Black Templars, Codex: Space Wolves and Codex: Dark Angels.

Bottom left hand box within the box.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Most entertained at the idea of saying "we can deep strike our raiders" being a viable arguement to not having this. Saw a kid playing 1000 points and deepstriking his raider with termies in. First half of the army got chewed and then, by turn 4 when the raider finall arrived it scattered, landed on a building and then got lost in transit. Pissed myself laughing. Curiously the lad didn't see the funny side 

On the hereldry front it seems that a few of them (Space Sharks etc) are getting a bit of a makeover. This I hope will be a good thing and it'll as the previous poster noted bring more doversity to the marines. Im pondering if any of the characters would suit my 30k fists - not so far, but the tank will.

~O


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Pre-Heresy Imperial Fists, here I come!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

What a awesome and crazy insane looking model. 

I think the Iron Lords might just have to acquire one of these! 

Shipping early december? Thats a christmas present sorted then I think! :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll definately get one of those when I have the spare money, should be my first FW model 

Are you allowed to use them in normal games? Or is it just for apocalypse or something?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, darn it, why did I have to pick blood angels? 

[Grumpy mode activated]
I'm all for diversity, I can see the "vanillas" (and BT/DA) getting this, but not for BA but still ok for the SWs, come on?
If the rumours about every SM-chapter getting access to the "Stormraven", when it's released, is true then I'll be a very annoyed about that tiny detail in the latest FW releases (Achilles, Cestus). I'd sure as hell like an Achilles as the centrepiece of my army (hell, might even buy one just for that use, to hell with gaming!). 
[Grumpy mode deactivated]

And on a side note, I really like the vehicle as such, looks super.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually for those BA players who shrug this off by saying that I can take raiders as dedicated obviously did not read the SM codex when one terminator squad of any type can take a dedicated land raider transport. Guess where my new lightning claw armed termies are taking!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

But without an assault ramp and the fact you can only fit 3 terminators inside it...not a great transport for close combat squads :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks awesome, but I get the feeling they enjoy making tanks for the Imperium but not so much for chaos and other races :s


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doh, I made a topic on the 40k section, forgetting to check here first sorry >.< 

Anyway I wish they'd do some more unique tanks or something for chaos. I should of just stuck to loyal marines I guess rather than trying chaos out.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lol of coarse thats the case, imperium is god and everything else is xeno trash. thats how its always been with GW


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I think the re-doing of the entire DE range shows that they're willing to put a fair bit of love in to a Xenos army.

Hell Space Marines do get a lot of love but nothing along the lines of that, we get a couple of new units to add to the units that have been out for years (Tactical squads have been virtually unchanged since the late 90's for instance).


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

no SM just are always ontop of the game, and are basically the easiest armies to use, and every Xeno army seems to be a lesser army, requireing alot more skill and / or patience to get working in a decent way.

plus though the space marines dont get new model designs, they havnt really needed it in a long time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Is it just me or have FW reduced the prices of the dreadnought arms? i could swear they used to be £8 each and now they are all £7


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Ead Brown said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your e-mail. From a background point of view, the Achilles requires the direct involvement of the Adeptus Mechanicus to construct, and as the Blood Angels and their Successors refuse to hand over the STC data for the Baal Predator it naturally follows that the Cult Mechanicus would not extend the amount of cooperation needed for these most secret rituals to be carried out.
> 
> ...


If anyone is interested (damn they respond fast, lol).
I might, just might, be getting one for that far distant future when I'll be playing apocalypse (like if that's ever going to happen).


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Quick review: Yet another underpriced boring shoebox tank made partially out of resin.

I'm so excited Forge World has released another tank model.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If it needs direct Ad Mech involvement to construct, it seems kinda stupid that only 3 chapters have access to it.... Why not Imperial fists or Iron Hands? IF's given they are the Templars founding chatper, and IH given they are arguably, one of the closest technologically tied chapters out there... 

Also, Salamanders you could argue the same with Vulkan, and GK's, because they have access to rare and valuable tech...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could you ask them why they do so much for the Imperium but not that much for other races? I'm sure they could do tons of stuff for Chaos, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Orcs etc.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Simple reason... they're a company trying to make money. SM's are the best selling products over all of GW. Hence, it makes sense to make more stuff to sell in whats already there best selling range.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its simple why they make so much SM stuff... SM's are the best selling army, hence, making more stuff for them means you already have a larger buyers base. Hence, you make more money by making SM stuff then for a smaller army.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> If it needs direct Ad Mech involvement to construct, it seems kinda stupid that only 3 chapters have access to it.


SM using the generic codex can use the achilles, he just doesn't mention it

he is purely talking about specific chapters here -


> however, we were also required to limit the Chapter-specific Codices


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ahh.. okay, I've read wrong. Its more 'you can only use x, y and z codex for army lists with it', then 'only these chapters have it', which is what I thought it said.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That actually makes perfect sense. Man FW rock!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

And, of course, said "Resin Shoebox" tank would be immune to "lances", JUST as the Dark Eldar make their grand re-appearance... :laugh:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Deneris said:


> And, of course, said "Resin Shoebox" tank would be immune to "lances", JUST as the Dark Eldar make their grand re-appearance...


dont forget melta USR either.

im sad that normal land raiders dont have this ability, i mean besides the crusader/redeemer the tanks themselves are 250 points of fail.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

In the PDF from FW with the Achilles rules, *HERE* on the very bottom of the page in the background picture it has two marines and two land raiders. What helmets are on those marines? Those look like actual models and not just artwork. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The one on the left looks like it's just the hood of his robes, for some reason the one on the right has the same hood but no robes...


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> In the PDF from FW with the Achilles rules, *HERE* on the very bottom of the page in the background picture it has two marines and two land raiders. What helmets are on those marines? Those look like actual models and not just artwork. Anyone have an idea?


Looks like Dark Angel Veterans helmets (from the box with the same name):


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

xenobiotic said:


> Looks like Dark Angel Veterans helmets (from the box with the same name):


now i wonder what online bits shop would have restocked those heads in the last 24 hours.......


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> now i wonder what online bits shop would have restocked those heads in the last 24 hours.......


Haven't the foggiest. :shok:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Now i wish i had not sold my Land Raider Hellfire. It was a conversion i did for Apoclypse games it was a Crusader that had a Thunderfire Cannon insted of a Assault Cannon. But i really like this one better than my conversion.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

....Am i the only one ticked off the blood angel's cant use any of this new Fw stuff? So far we have one character.....and he sucks....(see Lamenters chapter master) And apparently every chapter will be getting a white dwarf Supplement that lets then take the stormraven.....

Anyhow, its a sweet tank looks and rule wise its just a shame all but one chapter can use it.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Nothing special about that config tbh.

The whole AV14 not being affected by lances etc has been done with the monolith and been countered before


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I must be the odd one out as I do not find it a good looking model at all. It has the sexy hull of a Land Raider but the melta's and thunderfire cannon just spoil it for me. I do like the Ferromantic Invulnerability special rule though, Actually make's a LR worth taking as there are so many melta's and lance's in todays game that vehicles might as well be T3 with W1.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

So now SM, Space Wolves and everyone but BA has a tank that is immune to Melta/Lance making it rather hard hard for Dark Eldar to do much at all vs it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> So now SM, Space Wolves and everyone but BA has a tank that is immune to Melta/Lance making it rather hard hard for Dark Eldar to do much at all vs it.


Immunity isnt always a good thing, often means that it just gets ignored and avoided, which means all the shots that would have been aimed at it get shared amongst the rest of your force.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> So now SM, Space Wolves and everyone but BA has a tank that is immune to Melta/Lance making it rather hard hard for Dark Eldar to do much at all vs it.


Now, now, it's not just Dark Eldar who have trouble with this- The craftworlds are equally troubled by this. Everyone's reliance on fire dragons will make this plain mean to take against any form of space elf. It's just time to bust out the wraithlords and talos. The ones who are in real trouble are those without access to MCs or chainfists- Tau spring to mind. Railguns have their +1 on damage rolls negated by the -1 from ferromantic invulnerability, so now they're on 5s to penetrate (as lets face it, a glance is going to do jack all), with 5s to destroy. Have fun.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Looks awesome, but I get the feeling they enjoy making tanks for the Imperium but not so much for chaos and other races :s





Words_of_Truth said:


> Doh, I made a topic on the 40k section, forgetting to check here first sorry >.<
> 
> Anyway I wish they'd do some more unique tanks or something for chaos. I should of just stuck to loyal marines I guess rather than trying chaos out.





KhainiteAssassin said:


> lol of coarse thats the case, imperium is god and everything else is xeno trash. thats how its always been with GW





Words_of_Truth said:


> Could you ask them why they do so much for the Imperium but not that much for other races? I'm sure they could do tons of stuff for Chaos, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Orcs etc.


stop whining,its called IMPERIAL ARMOUR ffs


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ownzu said:


> stop whining,its called IMPERIAL ARMOUR ffs


lol Yeah because there's nothing from other races in IMPERIAL ARMOUR already isn't there 

Anyway you'd think if Space Marines get stuff to ignore special effects, then chaos should at least get something like that.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Chaos boys get to use everything Imperials do in Appocalypse, even if your gaming group strictly adheres to the Allies Matrix at the back of the book, it actually says so in the rules. As a matter of fact I think that a Landraider Achilles would look fucking menacing covered in spikey trophy racks, and painted in the gunmetal with yellow and black hazard stripes of the Iron Warriors. Man that would look cool, and in Appocalypse it's perfectly legal. Also depending on how friendly you are with your gaming buddies they might let you play with it in normal games anyway.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

tu_shan82 said:


> Chaos boys get to use everything Imperials do in Appocalypse, even if your gaming group strictly adheres to the Allies Matrix at the back of the book, it actually says so in the rules.


You can use anything in Apocalypse anyway, so the point is kinda moot.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> You can use anything in Apocalypse anyway, so the point is kinda moot.


Not if you use the allies matrix in the back of the book. Granted not many people do, and I've never come across anybody that does, but you never know, it's possible somebody out there does.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

tu_shan82 said:


> Not if you use the allies matrix in the back of the book. Granted not many people do, and I've never come across anybody that does, but you never know, it's possible somebody out there does.


Actually, Apocalypse Reload just says that you need to have a _really_ good reason to have Hated armies ally together. So you can, even according to Apoc Reload. Thus, the point is indeed moot.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

hmmmm.... why would Tyranids fight together with Space Marines? That could take you a while to think up :grin:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> hmmmm.... why would Tyranids fight together with Space Marines? That could take you a while to think up :grin:


"In truth, Hive Fleet behemoth attacked ultramar because the Tyranid Hive mind wanted to become an Ultramarine and accept Roboute Guilliman as it's spiritual liege and Chapter Master Calgar as it's temporal master. When it was turned down, it attacked in hopes of consuming Ultramarine geneseeds to become one of us...but deep down it knew that it could never become an Ultramarine." - Chaplain Varnus.
Highly reliable source


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

love the looks of both models and would so fit into my iron hands army, infact at one point i was planning on using the mk4 dread as an ironclad dread in my army, but the new dread is so much better, perfect look for iron hands :biggrin:


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

oblivion8 said:


> hmmmm.... why would Tyranids fight together with Space Marines? That could take you a while to think up :grin:


 
Heh heh, I know its a completely different game, but this statement has me thinking of the first Starcraft.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

oblivion8 said:


> hmmmm.... why would Tyranids fight together with Space Marines? That could take you a while to think up :grin:


for the same reason created by every new player with a tiny mental capacity, because the imperium finds a way to control them, and keeps them as pets and uses them in galatic beastiality movies.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> for the same reason created by every new player with a tiny mental capacity, because the imperium finds a way to control them, and keeps them as pets and uses them in galatic beastiality movies.


lol, I was thinking more along the lines of, a hive fleet has branched out from the hive mind and wants to start colonizing planets for their barbaric, but secluded civilizations :laugh: And the hive tyrants of said fleet can communicate with the marines through telekinesis, and so are permitted access to the war room to discus the battle plan :biggrin:

shun those that say that good nids are impossible :nono:



> "In truth, Hive Fleet behemoth attacked ultramar because the Tyranid Hive mind wanted to become an Ultramarine and accept Roboute Guilliman as it's spiritual liege and Chapter Master Calgar as it's temporal master. When it was turned down, it attacked in hopes of consuming Ultramarine geneseeds to become one of us...but deep down it knew that it could never become an Ultramarine." - Chaplain Varnus.


that still doesn't explain why they would fight with them after they attacked them. xD


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> that still doesn't explain why they would fight with them after they attacked them. xD


It's exactly the same excuse all the beautiful people use when talking about all of you non beautiful people.

They were jealous.


----------

